# Getting angry at imagined scenarios?



## FeelingAlone (Feb 1, 2005)

Lately I've been imagining worst case scenarios and becoming angry.

For example i have something important to do this weekend.
I've told my boss this.

I imagine my boss saying there's mandatory overtime this weekend.
And I get angry.

Now we occasionally have paid OT. And its never been mandatory in our Dept.

So why am getting angry over a scenario that most likely will never happen?

And i normally dont get angry. 
So why am I getting mad over imagined scenarios and why did it start now?


----------



## FeelingAlone (Feb 1, 2005)

geez.. formatting from posting from my phone is horrible!
fixed


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I don't necessarily get angry, but I'm always thinking "what if" and that brings me extra stress. I'm always thinking about worse case scenarios.


----------



## versikk (Nov 25, 2013)

FeelingAlone said:


> Lately I've been imagining worst case scenarios and becoming angry.
> 
> For example i have something important to do this weekend.
> I've told my boss this.
> ...


Hi there.

Imagining bad scenarios is a part of anxiety. Anger is one of the outlets of anxiety. As is irritability.

Did something happen your life recently that made you start being angry?


----------



## NoCombovers (Apr 29, 2016)

FeelingAlone said:


> Lately I've been imagining worst case scenarios and becoming angry.
> 
> For example i have something important to do this weekend.
> I've told my boss this.
> ...


Getting angry involves a few beliefs. But if you want to stop getting angry, you can stop feeling this way when you understand what anger is. These two videos explain anger and how to stop feeling angry, in any situation and for any reason.









As to why you are getting angry over something imagined, its hard to say why its happening.
We are not in control of what thoughts we have, or why they come (if we were in control of what thoughts come into our mind, we would only ever select pleasant/beneficial thoughts).

But fantasy/imagination is filled with every form of problem, trouble, catastrophe, disaster, tragedy, unwanted experience and encounters. Many of these are incorporated or made the basis of movies, as I am sure you are aware, because the writers/directors know many people harbor these things in their minds. If people didn't, there would not be any disaster, scary, horror, zombie, etc., movies.

If you can learn not to give attention to these thoughts, they will cease to bother you. The thoughts will still come but they won't bother you anymore. Its the giving of attention to thoughts that causes you to suffer in some way.

If you want to lessen or stop having these fantasies / thoughts, you might like to learn about living in the present moment, if you don't already know about this. Relatively few people do this and yet the present moment is all every person ever has and ever will have. This is also known as now. The present is devoid of thoughts of the past and the future.
Thus, you can enjoy each present moment, for what it actually is and not burden it with things from the past and/or future, which changes the present moment from what it was going to be.


----------



## versikk (Nov 25, 2013)

NoCombovers said:


> Getting angry involves a few beliefs. But if you want to stop getting angry, you can stop feeling this way when you understand what anger is. These two videos explain anger and how to stop feeling angry, in any situation and for any reason.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool post!

So what's your journey? Are psychedelics involved at all in your quest to beat your problems? Or are you a master of meditation? Or something else?


----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)

Sometimes I imagine conversations with people, and I imagine them going poorly, the other person acting unreasonably, etc. and I get genuinely angry at them for it and it stresses me out.


----------



## NoCombovers (Apr 29, 2016)

versikk said:


> Cool post!
> 
> So what's your journey? Are psychedelics involved at all in your quest to beat your problems? Or are you a master of meditation? Or something else?


No, I have not taken any substances to achieve my transformation of myself and my life. I came to discover that suffering is caused by thoughts and not real things, and more specifically, by believing in thoughts which are not true.

My suffering has ended and my life is completely different now and so much has changed and not just in terms of the suffering ending (you can read more details here if you want to know more-post 145).
http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f9/share-your-personal-story-of-change-66789/index8.html

There may be more ahead for me to discover but if there isn't, I am more than happy to continue living, with the wonderful experience of life that I have right now.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

FeelingAlone said:


> Lately I've been imagining worst case scenarios and becoming angry.
> 
> For example i have something important to do this weekend.
> I've told my boss this.
> ...


 Well, it's not really an imagined scenario if it's happening somewhere in the world. It's just something that isn't happening to you personally. Lots of people get angry over things that suck even if it isn't happening to them.


----------



## Innerwolf (Jul 23, 2016)

Creating problems and scenarios in your head that don't exist.

I do this all the time. I imagine myself getting into fights with people I don't get along very well with, who give me bad vibes, or who challenge my way of living and nature, even though in reality, I am not a violent person at all. It's like my passiveness manifests itself into deep, brooding anger and resentment and causes me to have nasty, violent thoughts which I would never actually carry out. I poke fun at myself by thinking of it as a dark side (think black suit Spider-Man w/venom symbiote, or Hollow Ichigo lol).

I also do this a lot with girls. I put myself on my own emotional roller coaster when I feel like I'm starting to like someone. For example, I over analyze everything. If don't get a text back for many hours I assume she is talking or getting it on with someone else and that I'm just going to get dropped for this Chad that she's actually been digging the whole time... I still don't really understand girls so I base whatever I know off of the experiences of my friends, some of who fall under the "player" category, which has given me a bit of a jaded view on girls. I don't hate girls, but whenever I think about whatever bad experience I or someone I know had, I would get angry and convince myself that I'm a misogynist when I'm not.

Although I am always able to pull myself together after I put myself through all this, it happens far too frequently and I feel like I'm not stable.

Is this something that people with SA do to themselves?


----------



## DukeDuck (Jul 27, 2016)

FeelingAlone said:


> Lately I've been imagining worst case scenarios and becoming angry.
> 
> For example i have something important to do this weekend.
> I've told my boss this.
> ...


I think this happens to everyone. Basically we are giving so much priority to the task that we want to do that weekend, that we are ready to pounce on anyone that threatens to cancel it. Your defences are going up and you're protecting your plans from being cancelled. Just be careful though, you don't want to accidentally snap at your boss and create an unpleasant situation and put your job at risk.


----------



## versikk (Nov 25, 2013)

Innerwolf said:


> Is this something that people with SA do to themselves?


Yes, but not because of the social aspect of anxiety. It's general anxiety. And also, i think, a trait of self-defeating personality, but don't quote me on that.


----------



## DreamsofGoldandAmber (Dec 21, 2016)

I used to do this all the time, but now, for some reason it's scary secnarios.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

I do this all the time. All sorts of scenarios that make me angry, make me cry(I shed tears), make me depressed, make me happy, etc.
I feel bad about it.
I guess my father does it too because I very frequently hear him sniffling while nothing has happened to cry over.
I suspect my brother does that too because sometimes I see him constantly walking around the house and having different expressions on his face.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Seven4601 (Sep 14, 2017)

same thing happening with me, i don't get it


----------



## JohnDoe26 (Jun 6, 2012)

I thought I was the only one who did this. I imagine social scenarios where I'm slighted and yeah, it really gets me angry. And what's worse is that it's pretty elaborate too. And it involved people that don't even exist lol


----------

